# Best Mountain Bike Floor Pumps



## lone_tree (Jan 22, 2015)

30 PSI in 42 strokes seems like too much work to me...


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

160 psi analog gauges on a MTB pump are as useful as tits on a nun. Is that 28? 31? I don't know.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The JoeBlow Mountain was the pump capacity. 713cc per stroke. 
Now the Dualie is a 713cc Mountain with two gauges. One reads 0-30 in half pound increments. The second takes over at 35-75. This is the floor pump for wider tires and lower pressures.


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

Topeak JoeBlow FAT is the easy win for Mountain bike use. Huge guage with pressures marked up to 30psi. Plus you get the larger volume of a fat bike pump. Quick and fits both presta and schrader. $42 on most interweb suppliers. It's AMERICA ...yes you can spend more to get more!


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

If you are running tubeless MTB and like to do other things beyond pumping up tires I think the following setup gives you a versatile solution at about the same price point as some of these single purpose high-end floor pumps:

1. Get a cheap oil-free air compressor to seat your tires. Plus you can use it for many other projects around the house (car tires, light nailing, etc.) There are deals all the time at Harbor Freight, Home Depot, etc.

2. Get a cheap floor pump with Presta/Schrader head on it. I still use a $20 Zefal Sport-G I bought at Walmart many years ago when on vacation in Tahoe expecting it to break by the time I got back. But it has been rock solid and outlasted many other pumps I have thrown away. Gauge accuracy? Who cares? Just pump up the tires until the gauge reads a couple pounds higher than your target pressure (see #3)

3. Get the Topeak D2 Smart Head handheld digital gauge as mentioned above ($25 if you shop around). It has a bleed button you can use while the head is on the valve (just hit the power button twice to enable) to drop the pressure exactly to the setting you want. It is small enough to carry in your bag on the trail if you are that curious to know about pressure. Plus I use it on my forks and shocks too. Very handy tool on its own.


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

Correction: you don't hit the power button twice. Instead you press the "Tune" button after turning the unit on. This enables the display to automatically adjust while you let air out of the tire.


----------



## Jeff47 (Oct 3, 2020)

Great idea for the article, complete fail in execution. The #1 fat tire pump is rated to 220PSI? Where are the numbers on chamber volume, comparative # of pumps to fill, all the stuff talked about that would let a reader make a more informed decision based on their own needs?


----------

